# How many cups do you sell a day?



## timrhoffmann (Jan 17, 2013)

Setting up a stall in south london, going to aim for big footfall areas. Just wondering how many cups a day any vans out there tend to sell?


----------



## Arturas (May 28, 2013)

I think up to 200-300 cups/day


----------

